# Programmas / Software >  Uzzīmet shēmu un dabūt PCB zīmējumu ?

## Neatkarīgais

Kāds nezin? Vai ir tāda programma uz kurs var elementāri uzzīmēt shēmu- no gara saraksta izvēlēties vajadzīgās detaļas un salikt tā kā vajag, un tad šamā uzprojektē PCB gatavu printēšanai   ::  
esmu meginajis pcad bet tur neko nesapratu, neatradu pat kā uzlikt vnk. rezistoru  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Vai eagle mēģināji? Tur man liekas vairāk patterni priekš detaļām bija bet zīmēšana man likās neērta bet tas tā gaumes jautājums  :: 

Vispār man arī radās jautājums vai priekš pcad var dabūt kaut cik universālu library failu? Tagad sanāk tā ka daļu detaļas var atrast standarta library bet daļu zīmēju pats.

----------


## Amigo69

ExpressSCH - shēmu projektēšanai
ExpressPCB - plašu veidošanai (vēl neesmu sapratis kā, bet laikam var izmantot shēmas projekta failu un likt, lai veido savienojumus uz plates automātiski)
Bezmaksas var dabūt no http://www.expresspcb.com - tur var arī pasūtīt plates izgatavošanai.

----------


## Delfins

kārtējais stāsts "ieliec zapim ferrari dzinēju"... nu nebūs tev tā shēma tik laba, kā pats zīmētu. Turklāt PCB atkarīga no pašas shēmas tipa - AF, elektronika, pastiprinātājs un t.t.   Piemēram ja vajdzēs tranim radiatoru un blakus būs kondiķis.. nu figu tu tur viņu uzskrūvēsi.

Labāk pavadi pārs dienas apmācībai un sataisi normālu PCB.

----------


## Vikings

Njā, varu apstiprināt Delfīna teikto - autorouteri ir garām. Varbūt ir iespēja nokonfigurēt kas ir kāds celiņš - AF, jaudas utt, bet tāpat baigais čakaris un pēc tam shēma jāpārbauda lai nav kādi gļuki. Manuprāt, ar roku projektētas plates ir kvalitatīvākas.

----------


## karloslv

ExpressPCB ir tāds labs āmurs - ne pārāk advancēts, bet labi dara to, ko dara. Viegli pievienot savus komponentus (gan shēmā, gan PCB) - tas ir diezgan kritiski. Autoroute tur nav, taču ir palīgs, kurš pasaka, kuri pini ir jāsavieno vienā tīklā. Būtu gan ūberlieliski, ja viņam būtu arī pārbaude, vai visi pini vienā netā tiešām arī ir savienoti.

----------


## Velko

> Vai eagle mēģināji? Tur man liekas vairāk patterni priekš detaļām bija bet zīmēšana man likās neērta bet tas tā gaumes jautājums 
> 
> Vispār man arī radās jautājums vai priekš pcad var dabūt kaut cik universālu library failu? Tagad sanāk tā ka daļu detaļas var atrast standarta library bet daļu zīmēju pats.


 Man Eagle liekas pietiekoši ērts, protams varētu vēlēties "right click", bet var iztikt. Man jau galvenais, lai darbotos gan uz Linux (mājās), gan Windows (darbā, kur ir lāzerprinteris). Jamajam ir viena, manuprāt, ideāla fīča - copy to library. Ja nav "pareizās" detaļas - nokopēju kādu līdzīgu detaļu, pārsaucu, nokopēju kādu detaļu ar līdzīgu pinout un pēc tam salinkoju kā vajag.

----------


## Lemings

Kas vispār vajadzīgs lai varētu uztaisīt plati kādā kantorī, piemēram, Almiko. Var arī Eagle taisīt vai obligāti PCAD. Kāds varbūt var apstāstīt šo jautājumu. Protams var jau viņiem pašiem prasīt, bet negribas uzmākties ar idiotiskiem jautājumiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Es pie tā paša jautājuma: GERBER fails viņiem der?

----------

